# What are you "Prepping" for?



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

What situation are you prepping for?

I'm planning for a short term up to a month or 2 of no power, supplies being cut off from local stores, looters and a fair amount of chaos. Not planning to BO or don't have anywhere to go if I had to leave. 

Would love to hear what your doing. Ask me any question you want on my supplies or prepping strategy.

Matt


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

To protect myself from military groups from komiefornia, global warming, smog from china, rising healthcare costs, ninja turtles, shortage of marijuana stocks, the lack of bakers willing to make gay wedding cakes and to many conservatives in NY. The list is ever expanding and I afraid I won't be able to keep up. Sorry don't mind me tonight, I'm having a senior moment it seems.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ekim said:


> To protect myself from military groups from komiefornia, global warming, smog from china, rising healthcare costs, ninja turtles, shortage of marijuana stocks, the lack of bakers willing to make gay wedding cakes and to many conservatives in NY. The list is ever expanding and I afraid I won't be able to keep up. Sorry don't mind me tonight, I'm having a senior moment it seems.


I was trying to come up with a pithy response, but that pretty much covers it.

Oh yeah one more thing, Rosie O'Donnell being asked to sing the National Anthem at a baseball game again.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> I was trying to come up with a pithy response, but that pretty much covers it.
> 
> Oh yeah one more thing,* Rosie O'Donnell being asked to sing the National Anthem at a baseball game again*.


Them there are fightin words sir, don't ever say that again, please!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Any emergency or disaster that may happen....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Mattdeere, and I feel a little awkward calling you dear, I don't "prep". I have some margins of "insurance" for things beyond my control. 
I have a little "extra" canned goods, incase the I get sick and don't feel like cooking, or going to the store.
I have a little "extra" ammuntion, becouse sometimes its hard to find, and I cant stand the thought of not having something I need.
I have a little "extra" water tucked away, becouse at any point "city water" can stop magically flowing from the tap.
I am not really prepared for any "one cataclismic event", becouse I could easily spend all my time and money preparing for "EMP 2-17-2014", and just keel over. 
I really don't like the term preppeing anymore. My grandpa and grandma weren't preppers, they were just poor country folks, that had a basement full of homemade canned goods, a few freezers full of meat, and raised a bunch of kids and grandkids to be independant, self reliant, resourcefull citizens. 
Damn, Im ranting....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

mattdeere said:


> What situation are you prepping for?
> 
> I'm planning for a short term up to a month or 2 of no power, supplies being cut off from local stores, looters and a fair amount of chaos. Not planning to BO or don't have anywhere to go if I had to leave.
> 
> ...


Not planning on bugging out here either. I do have some 3/4 plywood, ready to baord up most of the windows, and cordless drills.
Reminds me I need to charge them.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a problem with people that say they would never bug out as things can happen that can cause mandantory evacuation. Wildfires, gas leaks, chemical trucks leaking, etc are some things I can think of.

Myself, I prepare for natural disasters & the caos that could follow.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess I have to second Titan's post. If I knew for what I was prepping, it would be a lot easier. Unfortunately I am not Nostradomus nor am I of Mayan ancestry. So like most here, I look to survive most everything I can think of and hope it prepares me for the one I didn't think of.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ekim said:


> To protect myself from military groups from komiefornia, global warming, smog from china, rising healthcare costs, ninja turtles, shortage of marijuana stocks, the lack of bakers willing to make gay wedding cakes and to many conservatives in NY. The list is ever expanding and I afraid I won't be able to keep up. Sorry don't mind me tonight, I'm having a senior moment it seems.


 hehehe you are so funny!

earth quakes, natural disaster. im prepped for a couple months of modest eeking.


----------



## snowroller (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm prepping for a scenario were me and my family for whatever reason would be without the support of society and the grids of communication and electricity. What would make it so? I dont know. Godzilla would be quite epic if you adk me.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I prep for days like this when it is seventeen below and I can eat well and not go out.
I prep for the times Inor brings someone home and I have to come up with a meal.
I prep for when my daughter FINALLY left her abusive husband and had nothing with to start over.

Actually I didn't consciously prep for any of the above. But those are a few benefits I have recently discovered with prepping.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I prep for life it happens.


----------



## UrbanPrepper (Jan 23, 2014)

mattdeere said:


> What situation are you prepping for?
> 
> I'm planning for a short term up to a month or 2 of no power, supplies being cut off from local stores, looters and a fair amount of chaos. Not planning to BO or don't have anywhere to go if I had to leave.
> 
> ...


I'm right where you are on the "prepping scale". I live in NYC so I'm looking at being able to provide for myself and my son for up to 30 days. I'm looking at things like further terrorist attacks via water system contamination or even the detonation of a dirty bomb. I lived through both the September 11th attacks and the 2003 Northeast Blackout so I know what just a short term disruption in services can result in. Hell, due to Hurricane Sandy my house lost power for almost a week.

My plan has three phases; Get Home, Shelter In Place, Bug Out.

As I am new to prepping I'm basically working on Phase 1 which is simply making sure I have on me what I need to get from midtown Manhattan to eastern Queens where I live. I picked up a 90 day meal from Daily Bread and have two Water Bobs for emergency water supplies. I'm likely going to be moving closer to the city in the next few months so I'm going to forego the creation of a large scale water storage system. For the time being I'll likely rely on a DIY Berkey Survival Water Purification System (Youtube video).

I'm not really planning for any "end of the world" scenario or collapse of the economy/government/society/etc as I think the statistical probability of anything like that occurring are highly unlikely.


----------



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

UrbanPrepper said:


> I'm right where you are on the "prepping scale". I live in NYC so I'm looking at being able to provide for myself and my son for up to 30 days. I'm looking at things like further terrorist attacks via water system contamination or even the detonation of a dirty bomb. I lived through both the September 11th attacks and the 2003 Northeast Blackout so I know what just a short term disruption in services can result in. Hell, due to Hurricane Sandy my house lost power for almost a week.
> 
> My plan has three phases; Get Home, Shelter In Place, Bug Out.
> 
> ...


Thanks UrbanPrepper, if you would be gracious enough to share I'm curious as to how people reacted to 9-11 or the northeast blackout? I'm certain it was very scary and challenging. Were people helpful, selfish, or Just in total shock?


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> I have a problem with people that say they would never bug out as things can happen that can cause mandantory evacuation. Wildfires, gas leaks, chemical trucks leaking, etc are some things I can think of.


Will sir, for someone that doesn't know me I can't understand why you would have a problem with my decision not to bug out? My wife has just turned 71, and even though she can still do a fair amount around the house, going on the run is not really a viable option. I on the other hand am younger than she is, but without legs it does tend to slow me down and make bugging out a bit awkward. So, we will stay in our home, protect it the best we can, survive as long as we can, and with some luck we may be able to take an honor guard with us when they come to take our stuff.


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Considering the present financial state of the nation, and the fact that we are in Tornado alley, those are our two biggest concerns at this time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I prepare because of the journey, not the finish line.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm prepping for economic collapse and the chaos the will ensue. 

I'm just making sure I have a little bit of clean water, and a couple pieces of fruit to eat. 

I do plan on bugging in, but I do have a couple BOL's, and such. 

Basically, I'm prepping to survive


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

to survive what comes our way


----------



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> to survive what comes our way


What do you think is coming your way?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

mother nature, 
father time, 
financial crisis,
political unrest, 
civil war-or should I say war between the ignorant politically correct head buried in the sand I don't care what is happening around me cause I'm to stupid to read the writing on the wall and will follow any lying thief in office, against people who have half a brain and have the guts to stand up for what is right. 
attack on America by a group of countries that have always hated us, some with open animosity and some we have fought before and are acting like our friends now and secretly hate us and are truly plotting against us


----------



## Vagabond (Jan 14, 2014)

We've got enough food for a couple months. water for a week considering how much of it I drink. down in south FL it'll rain soon enough so that's not too big a problem. Not into gathering too much stuff that will give reward to anyone who can overcome my defenses. I'd rather chance them losing too much to gain nothing. Last act of defiance there. If I'm not able to survive in a short term SHTF scenario (seriously doubt it'll be long term unless the govt loses the Bill of Rights or China builds their own communist run towns throughout this country), then something's wrong lol


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Sandy. Definitely don't want to get evacuated from the second floor apartment windows...again.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Even FEMA wants you to plan .......Do something or be the guy with Nothing when SHTF .....Your choice . Failing to plan is a Plan to Fail .....

Considerations For... | Ready.gov


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i prep to survive, no particular event, just to survive


----------



## III Percenter (Dec 1, 2013)

Not worried about natural disasters as that isn't really a huge concern where I live. More worried of a man-made disaster - the water contamination in West Virginia is just a taste of what a large scale disaster would mean. Can't really plan for nuclear war, even with a bunker it just prolongs the inevitable, so I just hope that if nuclear war is what happens, I am one of the first to go. Economic collapse, revolution, riots, social collapse, etc. - these I "prep" for, in that I have a bugout bag that I take every time I hunt, replace the gear I use up and live strictly off what I can procure myself or have in my bugout bag for the 2-3 days I go into the woods. 

I think a lot of people make the mistake of trying to prep for "everything". Not possible, unless you have extremely large amounts of money to blow. A lot of preppers also do not ever use their gear, they spend all this money on a bugout bag and aside from going through it and organizing it every once in a while, it sits in a closet. It is important to become familiar with your gear, use it, get used to lugging it around (f you BO), and figure out what are necessities vs luxuries. Skills always trump gear. I have a buddy who preps, but he lives in an apartment, has no family, yet has upwards of 5,000 rounds of various ammo. Realistically, I don't see him making a last stand trying to defend his apartment, he has no family so he won't be taking that ammo to go protect them - it isn't realistic. I have a MOLLE plate carrier that can store 8 mags + one in my rifle - that's roughly 270 rounds + 50 rds for my sidearm. Much more practical. 

/end drunk rant ;-)


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

We had a wind storm here in SoCal in 2011. It took power out to a pretty sizable area and I got to see first hand how people react like the local grocer being cleared out in a matter of hours and then a breakdown in public services including police. 

That's what got me started. My main reason now would be an earthquake. I'm not at the Bail out stage yet but can do it if need be.

Right now, I'm prepared to bug in for about a month. Food, water, defense, propane, latrine etc.. My next steps are to prep BOBs and get a generator. 

Mott


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Mottmcfly said:


> We had a wind storm here in SoCal in 2011. It took power out to a pretty sizable area and I got to see first hand how people react like the local grocer being cleared out in a matter of hours and then a breakdown in public services including police.
> 
> That's what got me started. My main reason now would be an earthquake. I'm not at the Bail out stage yet but can do it if need be.
> 
> ...


I remember that storm. I was under my 95 lesabre swapping out a AC compressor when the wind slammed the hood shut.

I picked up my tools, and promptly went inside for an underwear change.

That's the storm that also knocked over a train onto its side. Scary stuff.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

The Mrs. and I are prepping for absolute worst case scenario (Generation Lost). Why? Because prepping for that, makes you ready for most anything else, to include potential attack from military groups (in the event of social degradation or even an unlikely invasion), poor weather, potential thieves, corrupt government, power outage, etc. As much as I would have no issue with a full blown Red Dawn occurring, I know the likelihood of it happening in my lifetime is next to none. So, instead, the Mrs. and I are doing reasonable things that not only prepare us for SHTF, but also assist us on a day to day basis, such as our own crops, fish farming, solar power, septic systems, wells, etc etc. Oh, and firearms of course, lots and lots of firearms, but that's also because I'm huge on firearms being that I'm an Illinois native, which makes collecting firearms for me a huge must, since it's so damn hard to get one in Illinois, even if you have a FOID. Yaaaaaay Texas!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel your pain, speck, I do. That's why I bailed on Illinois and headed to Arizona. Oh ya, the $100 billion pension debacle.


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

My husband and I prep for many things. We are travel nurses and frequently take 1-3 months off work between assignments. It's nice to only need to buy perishable items (milk bread etc) while we are not working. 

Our main reason to prep is we live in western Kentucky...in 2009 we experienced an ice storm in our region that took 90% of the population by surprise. No electricity for a month (longer for others), no gas/propane/diesel from the pumps, stores accepting cash only, no way to heat homes (I was lucky enough to have a wood stove to heat and cook with), not to mention no phones for many (including cell phones AT&T was out all together for a bit). In western KY we also have the possibility of tornados, a flood (which put Paducah under water in 1937) and probably the scariest nature disaster for the area...the New Madrid Fault Line. In fact we just has a 2.6 m earthquake on Sunday (no not big, but we rarely feel them). Geologists expect a 6.0 m earthquake within the next 50 yrs. 

On things that aren't natural disasters, economic collapse is the biggest problem we prepare for.


----------



## UrbanPrepper (Jan 23, 2014)

mattdeere said:


> Thanks UrbanPrepper, if you would be gracious enough to share I'm curious as to how people reacted to 9-11 or the northeast blackout? I'm certain it was very scary and challenging. Were people helpful, selfish, or Just in total shock?


Actually I have to be totally honest and admit that my fellow NYC'ers shock the fecal matter out of me.

To be honest the 2003 blackout didn't last all that long. Less than a day or perhaps two I think. The power outage from Hurricane Sandy was far longer, almost 7 days for me. During the 2003 blackout I saw regular every day joe's helping guide traffic at certain intersections, folks were respectable and generally polite. It seems that when the feces hits the air motivator people tend to act a bit nicer. It's just the rest of the year that NYC'ers suck.

9/11 was more on a far grander scale. I've never worked in the downtown area, mostly in mid-town so I was never in any imminent danger however where I live in Queens was right near Long Island Jewish Hospital. Apparently the plan was that any survivors would be air lifted to a large parking lot nearby where dozens of ambulances waited to wisk them away to either LIJ or North Shore University which is another hospital not too far away. So good luck getting an ambulance there. But again, there was a lot more unity in the days following 9/11 than antagonism. I could best describe it as a dysfunctional family. Yeah, they fight with each other a lot but you attack one of them and you attack all of them. I remember on the Sat after the attacks I was in Jersey City helping to organize supplies that were being brought in by John and Jane Public to help the rescue workers. Bottled water, sock, underwear, deodorant, toothpaste, toilet paper. That kind of stuff. I met the best people on that day. One guy from Ohio got in his truck when he saw the first news of the attack and literally drove through the night to get to NYC. By the time he got there his truck was full of folks he picked up along the way. Damn onions are all up in my room as I recall this.

So in all I would say most folks were helpful. I didn't see any looting or acts of idiocy as I would like to describe it. Doesn't mean there wasn't any, just that it wasn't realy noticeable.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Eranimus (Jan 27, 2014)

Nearly 100% economic collapse.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not necessarily prepping, I just like guns and hoarding.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Leon said:


> I'm not necessarily prepping, I just like guns and hoarding.


Kind of hard to not agree with that endeavor, Leon.


----------



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm prepping for economic troubles.


----------



## preppersintent (Jan 26, 2014)

All of the above.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My preps are just so I am not one of those folks trying to pull stuff that isn't there off the empty shelves at the supermarkets.
Of course there's the part that is to keep my house looking like that supermarket too.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Anything and everything


MOLON LABE


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*im prepareing for the wrose.be it EMP,total econimic collapse,tornado,or what ever..on acount.i simply dont like doing without...*


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Haven't read the whole thread but "What am I prepping for?"

Anything and everything.Too many things to go wrong these days from financial hardship to an emp and just about anything in between.


----------

